# ARE FLUCLOXACILLIN AND FUCIDIN CREAM SAFE DURING EARLY PREGNANCY?



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

HI 
I've been prescribed flucloxacillin and fucidin cream for a nasty insect bite. I was happy to go with GP sugestion until he told me i could also take an antihistamine which i've been told is a no go

not sure what to do now ?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

if the bite is infected it needs treating, so the antibiotics are fine.

Take care x


----------

